# nice day on manatoulin



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

The pickeral (walleye) bite was on this easter weekend at my cottage on manatoulin island. Here are some nice pics of some eyes up to 4lbs and a 1.5lb perch, the 4lb laker was caught while sight fishing perch in 6' of water on a dime sized chunck of sucker minnow, what a rush.


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

pics didn't work, is there a limit on gallary size? I am getting a white screen no picture,I will try again


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

sounds like a good weekend!!!

use photobucket to uploads the pics...


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

signed up for photobucket so here it goes


----------

